# Queens Colour Squadron



## Matzos (Feb 2, 2007)

*Royal Air Force - Queens Colour Squadron*

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5FOuAfcUM40[/youtube]

In 1960, the RAF Drill Unit was charged with the task of guarding and escorting the Queen's Colour of the Royal Air Force, being given the name Queen's Colour Squadron. It was a pure ceremonial unit for 30 years, providing the sole escort to the colour, and famed for its displays of drill, which are performed without a single word of command. However, the Options for Change reforms led to the squadron being given an operational role as a field squadron in addition to its ceremonial role. For this, it was given the number plate of No 63 Squadron, being renamed The Queen's Colour Squadron (No 63 Squadron RAF Regiment).


----------



## John A Silkstone (Feb 2, 2007)

Excellent drill, and a lot of hours practicing must have been put into it. Also you have to admire the drill staff that thought it all out in the first place.

Silky


----------



## 03Fox2/1 (Feb 3, 2007)

The end result of so much training and dedication is this display of well-executed marching and drill maneuvers. Very impressive indeed. I do have a question. During the performance, two rounds are fired, at different times, and I did not see or hear shell casings ejected. Even blanks require the shell casings to be ejected and I imagine these would become a problem/distraction, walking on etc. Did the men catch the ejected shell and carry it in their hand or is there some other magic involved ? Again, great performance.


----------



## Drone_pilot (Feb 3, 2007)

Excellent one if not the best unit for marching.solthum


----------



## Matzos (Feb 3, 2007)

03Fox2/1 said:


> Did the men catch the ejected shell and carry it in their hand or is there some other magic involved ? Again, great performance.



I think they do. I will ask our Station Warrent Officer, he's ex-QCS


----------



## Unregistered (Dec 20, 2009)

My son is in QCS I asked him what they do with the spent shells, it is a trick, although it looks like the team fire the rounds in fact only half fire the first round, the other half fire the second round although it looks like they are all firing, they do not eject any shells.


----------



## Unregistered (Mar 25, 2010)

yes i was apart of this team only half fire there weapon then the other half do and the reason for the shells(cases) do not eject is because the rifles have had there claws removed so the cases don't get spat out and i have to agree with you Drone_pilot the best
and was a great honour to say my self to be apart of it and still am


----------



## Unregistered (Jun 24, 2010)

Unregistered said:


> yes i was apart of this team only half fire there weapon then the other half do and the reason for the shells(cases) do not eject is because the rifles have had there claws removed so the cases don't get spat out and i have to agree with you Drone_pilot the best
> and was a great honour to say my self to be apart of it and still am



just a couple of questions..........1. whats your name then? 2.what is the correct name for the "claws" on the rifle? 3. why are you lying?


----------

